# BSNL Broadband Problem



## amrawtanshx (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been using H500 for past 2 years and it has been working fine for me.
But for the past 10 days I am unable to connect.(Its in bridged mode)
The window shows Verifying Username and password .... And then failed to connect to BSNL.

The link is stable.
The BSNL guys are trying their level best but it aint working.During these days they even tried to reset my password.
I cant figure out the problem.

Plzzz help guys.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 10, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> I have been using H500 for past 2 years and it has been working fine for me.
> But for the past 10 days I am unable to connect.(Its in bridged mode)
> The window shows Verifying Username and password .... And then failed to connect to BSNL.
> 
> ...



I do not think this is a PC related problem you can solve just from your computer. This is probably a damn BSNL problem. And that means nothing to do except waiting for the their support.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you done a master reset of the modem?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 10, 2008)

Finally after 11 days its fine...
It was a BSNL problem .... Which even BSNL guys couldnt resolve earlier.
Thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 10, 2008)

Even I keep getting 'Phone Line Busy' message most of time. have to try 3-4 times and restart modem to login


----------



## acewin (Aug 11, 2008)

good for you.
he problem would be at your side only as pimpom said you would have done master reset, making all the router settings as null.

Or your router becomes bad and unusable.
And I really see BSNL guys trying to fix the issues which I am happy for. As I myself use BSNL boradband.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

^^

Mate the problem must have been on their side.
Firstly they turned off the Jumper.(For no reason).And I got Failed to Connect To BSNL all the time.

Then when I phoned them ... The engineer came and wasn't able to connect.
He thought it had something to do with password.He shared his theory that sometimes passwords are not accepted and are stuck. So they need to be resetted.
So he phoned the office to reset the password.

Now some senior person informed me after 2-3 days that since the jumper was off it wasn't able to connect.

But still I am grateful for their help. 
So ... This whole process took 11 days exactly.
So who's fault is it ????


----------



## pimpom (Aug 12, 2008)

Definitely BSNL's fault. It sometimes happens in my town too. I guess how a customer takes it depends on the BSNL people's attitude. If they pay attention to complaints and are apologetic when they make a mistake, then I guess we can be tolerant. After all, this is a relatively new technology for India, especially in smaller cities. But if they act haughty and superior, then that's another thing entirely.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 13, 2008)

^^

Absolutely correct.
BSNL has now improved its customer care service and is providing better solutions.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> "What happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object ???"


Can't say. I've never met an immovable object so far.


----------



## balavinayak (Aug 13, 2008)

iam from kerala.. the same prob occured 2 me 4 a week.. regardin the customer care, i must say they try their level best 2 solve problems... but they cant,cuz of something which isnt their fault-ignorance.. i learnt from a senior  BSNL guy that this prob(not connecting) occurs due to the overloading of bsnl's ports at the exchange.. cuz the broadband connections have grown in large numbers n bsnl's infrastructure can't cope with it.. this is much f a problem in rural xchanges, iam from 1 f them


----------

